# Thrilling videos - another set of snippets!



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2005)

First up today a nice clip of WW2 warbirds - no longer on the circuit for shame - the P40, Corsair Mustang and 109.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2005)

Another snippet of the beautiful Sukhoi display with smoke, fast flyby and pitch up at Biggin.


----------

